# I need a different printer



## zmuscle (Jul 30, 2007)

Well...as some of you may recall, I spent $145 to have a sample made at Jakprints. I am not impressed with the result. They gave me a restriction of 4.5 x 20 on the left sleeve design which is too restrictive. I wanted the design to wrap around the arm a little. In addition, I didnt like how they made me start the design about 1 inch from the shoulder seam that is too low. Does anyone have any suggestions on printers.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

That's about the max size most printers can do. When you put the sleeve on the platen it streching the smaller size shirts, so when its removed it goes back to its regular size and can even distort the print. Good luck.


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ya, standard screen-printing techniques don't really work that way (wrapping around). It's easy to print before they are sewn, and you see most of that type of printing done before it's sewn.

Matt


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

e_kalman said:


> id check the yellowpages in your hometown.


You can try this, but what you're looking for is a specialized type of printing. Like was mentioned above, most screenprinters are only setup to print up to a certain size. You have to remember that in order for a screen printer to print all over prints, it'll take a LOT of investment of money and time. And many just view these large oversize prints as a passing fad.

So try not to get too frustrated with printers when they tell you they can't do it. And be prepared to spend more than you did on the first run too.

Do a search for 'all over printing' here on the board. I know this has been discussed in the past and a list was compiled of printers that offer this service.


----------

